# Your backup/storage VPS recommendations in the EU?



## Amitz (Jun 24, 2013)

Howdy fellows,


I am looking for your recommendation concerning reliable storage/backup VPS providers in the EU.


Specs:


256+ MB RAM


60+ GB RAID-HDD


100mbps+ Port


200 GB+ Traffic


Virtualization could be OpenVZ, Xen, KVM.


I would prefer every location that is NOT in the UK for private reasons.


Budget is not set yet. Reliability is the key.


Thank you very much in advance & kind regards


Amitz


----------



## peterw (Jun 25, 2013)

I am using a Level1 storage server provided by Torqhost.com (offer).



> 256 MB RAM, 200 GB HD, 500 GB Traffic for € 50 / year (42 GBP, 65 $).


----------



## jhadley (Jun 25, 2013)

Prometeus?


----------



## Chronic (Jun 25, 2013)

jhadley said:


> Prometeus?


They don't have any in stock.


----------



## mojeda (Jun 25, 2013)

Kimsufi? Not a VPS but cheap dedis?


----------

